# Weirdness thy name is R15 ...have I just never noticed?



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I've observed some serious weirdness on my r15 tonight, and I wonder if it's always been this way, and I've just never looked closely enough, or if this is new problems with the latest update.

First, I went schedule a recording of the Six Degrees pilot tonight...one of stupid network trick shows that starts at 10:02pm...and I got the following conflict notice:
-----
1. Scheduled to record:
House Hunters Today 10:00-10:30 229
House Hunters Today 10:30-11:30 229
Animal Cops Today 10:00-11:00 282

Cancel Request
Cancel 1
--------
Now, in case the weirdness isn't obvious: It's saying that that conflict is on one tuner. I only have a cancel 1 option, not a cancel 2. But those shows are on different channels at the same time. They are obviously on two tuners. Why are they showing up as one thing that I have to cancel all together?

Second weirdness: I looked in the todo list (for the first time, really) to figure out what was up. That Animal Cops show above wasn't even going to record. It was marked in conflict with Grey's Anatomy (so why did it show in conflict above?), which also, stupidly ends at 10:02. So it overlaps with Animal Cops by 2 minutes. I thought it would just cut the lower priority show by two minutes (y'know, like Tivo can do) and other than manual recording, there's way to say "Start 2 minutes LATE"?

So this made me wonder about wierdness three: If shows DON'T get truncated by a few minuntes when another show has higher priority, then why does my Berenstain Bears SL almost ALWAYS start five minutes late, recording only 10 mintes of a 15 minute show? I always assumed since a lot of the kids shows on Sprout are on 10 or 15 minutes long that some higher priority show was in conflict by 5 minutes, so I never questioned this, but now it seems that that is not true, so this stupid box is just losing 5 minutes of ourt shows?!?

I wanted to check the setting for Berestain Bears to see what was up and this led me to weirdness four: I tried to get to SL settings, but that tab didn;t appear because the Record screen just said there were no episodes in the guide to record. That was weird enough...how do you het to sl settings when there's no episode in the guide, but that wasn't the annyong part...the annoying weirdness is that there ARE epsiodes in the guide! Every day! What's going on here? 

Last weirdness for one night: Twice, we hit dash-dash on the bottom show in a group, and instead of deleting the show we had highlighted, it deleted a show from the group below it on the list! This is BAD!

Either someone tell me what I'm doing wrong, or I'm bidding on a DTivo on eBay tonight. Grr!

ApK


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That is weird. Some of it does make a little sense but I'm not sure why it would have given you and option to cancel #2. I know that due do the Grey's Anatomy that Animal Cops would have recorded but only 58 mins (like the Berestain Bears only records 10 mins). I love that the R15 records partials but they really need a better way of showing that in the to do list. I've sat the scracthing my head a couple of times trying to figure out what was going on in the todo list untill I notice that one show was ending 2 mins late, starting early, or in the case of NBC starting at some weird ass time (they did this with My name is Earl and the Office). So I guess it makes sense that it was asking to cancel Animal Cops and House Hunters since both where going to record (even if Animal Cops was only 58 mins)


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

OK, the r15 just sucks.

It didn't record six degress.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

ApK said:


> OK, the r15 just sucks.
> 
> It didn't record six degress.


That is what I have been trying to tell everybody for about eight months now.
But they tell me I don't know what I'm talking about or they just block me.:lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

OK, OK, OK. How many times do I have to repeat this????

You spin the dead chicken 2 times, counter clockwise, over the R15 *BEFORE* scheduling anything and then slam it on the R15 while holding down the SELECT button on the front panel (not the remote) once after scheduling but before looking at the TDL. Can't you guys follow directions? :grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

In the event some of you cannot detect sarcasm, the real answer is that I don't think anyone can predict how/when/why the R15 schedules what it does.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> OK, OK, OK. How many times do I have to repeat this????
> 
> You spin the dead chicken 2 times, counter clockwise, over the R15 *BEFORE* scheduling anything and then slam it on the R15 while holding down the SELECT button on the front panel (not the remote) once after scheduling but before looking at the TDL. Can't you guys follow directions? :grin:


Are you sure it's counter-clockwise? I thought that I heard it should be clockwise.

Too funny Wolffpack. :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Check the FAQ - it's one spin clockwise followed by one spin counter-clockwise.:raspberry 

Carl


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Check the FAQ - it's one spin clockwise followed by one spin counter-clockwise.:raspberry
> 
> Carl


That sounds a lot like the dance the indian (native) women did in the Don Knotts movie, The Shakiest Gun In The West.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I thinks it's more insidious than that. I think the R15 actually lulled me into false sense of security, waiting until I trusted it enough to stop setting setting the Tivo as a backup, before stabbing me in the back.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> OK, OK, OK. How many times do I have to repeat this????
> 
> You spin the dead chicken 2 times, counter clockwise, over the R15 *BEFORE* scheduling anything and then slam it on the R15 while holding down the SELECT button on the front panel (not the remote) once after scheduling but before looking at the TDL. Can't you guys follow directions? :grin:


:lol:


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Anybody got a dead chicken I could use?:grin: 

I'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I called retention today and asked if I could get an R10 instead the R15.
The nice lady said yes. I said "Really?" She said "Well, I can't really be sure what they'll send but I'm pretty sure they're sending R10s right now."
And she said if I end up getting an R15, they'll refund the shipping charge.

So we'll see in a few days.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I had something strange happen tonight that I haven't had yet.
I scheduled 2 programs to record at the same time while I was watching something I had recorded yesterday. I finished watching the previously recorded show and then went to the list, this is where the strange thing happened, not only were both new programs in the list, they were actually recorded. But what is really strange, I was able to watch them both without a black screen hangup.
I have heard that doing a 'red-button reset' will fix most of these random malfunctions, maybe I will try that...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

^Funny.

When the retention lady asked me what was wrong with the r15, I started telling her. In the middle of my list of problems, she stopped me and said 
"Umm...ok...would it be quicker to just tell me what DOES work?"


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> I called retention today and asked if I could get an R10 instead the R15.
> The nice lady said yes. I said "Really?" She said "Well, I can't really be sure what they'll send but I'm pretty sure they're sending R10s right now."
> And she said if I end up getting an R15, they'll refund the shipping charge.
> 
> So we'll see in a few days.


Very interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Wolf (or whoever else knows for sure), 
Assuming I get the R10, if I don't keep the R10 attached to a phone line, how often does the nag message appear, and when, and how does one dismiss it?
Popups annoy me, and I'd be tempted to to hook it to a phone line as the lesser of two evils (I actually put off getting the SA Tivo originally for years until it was network enabled, because I dislike the idea of hooking it to a phone line.) 

And do I understand correctly that the R10 is practically unhackable (can't enable networking)?

ApK


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can probably find a LOT more information on the R10, and what you can and can't do with it and how, but checking out www.tivocommunity.com.

I believe that the R10 can in fact be modified to enable networking and other features, but that you have to change a soldered eeprom to do so. You can find out for sure at the tivocommunity forums.

Carl


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, the prom swap is impractical for me. I wish they'd just enable the HMO stuff.
Maybe if the r15 is enough of a failure they'll resume updates.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

No Joy. The box showed up today and it's just another r15.

I called back and the nice lady tried to find some way to get me an R10 and said they just couldn't do it. So I'm sending it right back, they refunded the shipping and gave me some credit on my account for the trouble. I do like the way those folks fix problems, at least.

I guess I'll have to scout local Walmarts and/or hope for a good R15 update soon.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> No Joy. The box showed up today and it's just another r15.
> 
> I called back and the nice lady tried to find some way to get me an R10 and said they just couldn't do it. So I'm sending it right back, they refunded the shipping and gave me some credit on my account for the trouble. I do like the way those folks fix problems, at least.
> 
> I guess I'll have to scout local Walmarts and/or hope for a good R15 update soon.


Saw a ton of them on ebay. Also talk to Earl I think he's getting rid of his or is going to be getting rid of them. Also I think Bobman has one thats not activated any longer maybe he will sell you one.


----------

